# Best prices on Tel-Tru thermometers



## dabigbozman (Apr 19, 2017)

I saw a thread a while back to a page that had better than Amazon prices for Tel-tru products, but now I can't find it?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2017)

If you find it let me know, I need to replace one of mine.

Although a lot of the guys are using River Country therms and say they are as good or better for half the price.

Al


----------



## phatbac (Apr 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> If you find it let me know, I need to replace one of mine.
> 
> Although a lot of the guys are using River Country therms and say they are as good or better for half the price.
> 
> Al


Al if you are looking to replace the therm on your Lang the river country replacement fits it perfectly. my therm i got from lang was way off and i replaced it with a river country and it works great. run me about $18 or $19 off amazon. (prime)

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2017)

phatbac said:


> Al if you are looking to replace the therm on your Lang the river country replacement fits it perfectly. my therm i got from lang was way off and i replaced it with a river country and it works great. run me about $18 or $19 off amazon. (prime)
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


The one on the Lang is fine, actually I added 2 more, so I have 3 on the Lang.

But I have one on my WSM that has fogged over & it's hard to read.

So I may go the River Country route for that!

Thanks,

Al


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 20, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> If you find it let me know, I need to replace one of mine.
> 
> Although a lot of the guys are using River Country therms and say they are as good or better for half the price.
> 
> Al



I couldn't find the thread but here's page 

http://kck.com/tel-tru_grill_smoker_thermometer.html


----------

